# vasectomy... how long before I can ride?



## doah (Sep 25, 2005)

Just wondering... I'm about to take the plunge and get a vasectomy. One thing I can't seem to get an answer on is how long before I will be able to ride again? Anyone have first hand experience with this?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

dude, that procedure isn't gonna take more than 10 mins. Ride the same day!


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah the procedure took 10 minutes but there wont be any activity for a couple weeks. I had one done recently and for the most part you are fine, not much pain. However, any movement from the boys down below and you feel like you have been wracked!. I was back at the gym in about a week but couldnt really run or ride for 2 weeks. You will have to wear an athletic supporter for a bit to help when you excercise. Doc will tell you that after a week do what you can tolerate. You wont be out long though.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

even if it's a week or two it's worth the price of admission.............


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

What you are going to get besides the asinine remarks of a few, is lot of variance. I happen to have the vasectomy from hell and I was one week just to walk, two weeks before I could stop taking pain medications and months before I was truly recovered. Yet other people I know went in on Friday and were back to normal by Monday. It just depends on how well your health is and how well your body recovers. Hopefully you will be a quick healer and it will be over before you know it. 

And for all my trouble, well lets just say I am as fertile today as I was before the vasectomy and there is no way I would go through that again. But like I say some people have much better luck and are better before you know it.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

blakcloud said:


> What you are going to get besides the asinine remarks of a few, is lot of variance. I happen to have the vasectomy from hell and I was one week just to walk, two weeks before I could stop taking pain medications and months before I was truly recovered. Yet other people I know went in on Friday and were back to normal by Monday. It just depends on how well your health is and how well your body recovers. Hopefully you will be a quick healer and it will be over before you know it.
> 
> And for all my trouble, well lets just say I am as fertile today as I was before the vasectomy and there is no way I would go through that again. But like I say some people have much better luck and are better before you know it.


 well that pretty much sucks.......sorry to hear that.......mine was simple and problem free....
4 kids was enough


----------



## M__E (Apr 21, 2006)

doah said:


> One thing I can't seem to get an answer on is how long before I will be able to ride again? Anyone have first hand experience with this?


I would have thought that would be a question you would best ask medical professional about..and not teh louwenge (of sorts) 
yer askin for it..


----------



## doah (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks for the responses so far. 
I did ask the doc and he said that he really had never been asked that before (cycling) and said recovery (normal day to day stuff) varied from person to person. 
I'm more interested in personal experience... more curious than anything.

CleavesF, I'm thinking of riding my road bike to the appointment and home after... shouldn't be a problem huh?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

doah said:


> Thanks for the responses so far.
> I did ask the doc and he said that he really had never been asked that before (cycling) and said recovery (normal day to day stuff) varied from person to person.
> I'm more interested in personal experience... more curious than anything.
> 
> CleavesF, I'm thinking of riding my road bike to the appointment and home after... shouldn't be a problem huh?


DO NOT RIDE HOME.................

I repeat

DO NOT RIDE HOME..................

M__E....you don't have a lot of posts here...not sure where youhave been since 2006 but are you aware how many medical professionals hang out in the lounge? (they gotta amuse themselves somehow)


----------



## doah (Sep 25, 2005)

Touch0Gray said:


> DO NOT RIDE HOME.................
> 
> I repeat
> 
> ...


Just joking.
For the record I'm an RN and work as a first assistant. I've done hundreds of vasectomies, but really don't see the "after" part of the procedure. I've also never known anyone who was into cycling when they underwent the procedure so I thought someone here could give me first hand info. 
BTW... I'm a health care professional and I hang out here.


----------



## M__E (Apr 21, 2006)

Touch0Gray said:


> M__E....you don't have a lot of posts here...not sure where youhave been since 2006 but are you aware how many medical professionals hang out in the lounge? (they gotta amuse themselves somehow)


you give me beef! look at the guy above me <50 posts since 05'


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

In any case, how well the procedure works... and your recovery as stated previously is completely a toss up.

If you feel good, ride. If not, don't. Some people are just better on working on the gonads. Cross your fingers.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I'm stickin' with DON'T RIDE HOME


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

ahem.


----------



## BrianN (Feb 11, 2008)

In my experience;

Three weeks for unencumbered.......off road riding.:blush2: 

Go easy. After effects include a dull ache exacerbated by riding. Not any real pain, just discomfort. Don't want to jeopradize the intent of the surgery do we? Granted, four ti staples and a cattle prod type burn make for some pretty good odds, but hey, those boys are *dedicated!*

What's that smell? Oh, god, it's me...

-B

P.S. My Urologist would not do the surgery unless I had someone to drive me home.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Had it done on a Friday, fast group ride on Tuesday, slight discomfort only.


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

doah said:


> Just wondering... I'm about to take the plunge and get a vasectomy. One thing I can't seem to get an answer on is how long before I will be able to ride again? Anyone have first hand experience with this?


I had mine done about 6 years ago, and if I remember correctly, the rule was no action (sex, working out, lifting, etc) for at least two weeks, and then take it VERY easy, kind of testing things.

The biggest problem I had was keeping my kids (4 and 2 at the time) from jumping on me. I will never forget the terror of them coming home from day care on the day of the procedure, seeing Daddy on the couch, and both of them running at me, looking for hugs. I think I knocked the boy child across the room.

Mine went very well, no side issues, and I was comfortable back in the saddle after 3 weeks, although I started light.

We didn't have secks until after my 2nd or 3rd test to see if the swimmers were swimming or not.

Ultimately, mine was worth it. My wife and I seem to be very fertile - everytime we decided to have a kid, she was pregnant within a month. We're happy with two, so we got it done.


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

What are you planning on riding? Redheads, blonds or brunettes?


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Take the two weeks and dont rush it no matter how good you feel in a couple of days. If you rush it, it can go bad and trust me you wont enjoy it.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

It depends on how much you can take pain.
When I had mine, I had it done on a Friday. On Sunday, I got talked into being a spotter on a ski boat. After 15 minutes, I was sitting on two boat cushions. When we got back, two hours later, I was a little green, but I finished the job.
Did I mention that the boat ride was rather bumpy.

This is the perfect time to have it done. At most, you'll miss a week of training, before you can start to get your feet wet again.


----------



## lonestar_shawn (Oct 15, 2008)

I got a vasectomy at the end of this past October. Got it done on a Friday and was back at work on Monday with some mild discomfort. By Wednesday most of the discomfort was gone. The Doc said to wait 2 weeks before cycling, and that worked out just right. FWIW one of my coworkers had one on the same day and he had discomfort for a few more days after I was recovered, but he was still able to start riding again 2 weeks after the procedure.


----------



## balzaccom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mine wasn't very uncomfortable at all. I think I was pretty active within about ten days...

And my wife's OB/GYN strongly recommended the two-beer cure: She said to get two cold beers. Put one between my legs, and drink the other. Repeat as needed. 

Worked great.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

2-Weeks if all goes smoothly, and the intermittent ice bag for the first couple of days is a good idea.


----------



## peter.hardie (May 31, 2006)

lonestar_shawn said:


> I got a vasectomy at the end of this past October. Got it done on a Friday and was back at work on Monday with some mild discomfort. By Wednesday most of the discomfort was gone. The Doc said to wait 2 weeks before cycling, and that worked out just right. FWIW one of my coworkers had one on the same day and he had discomfort for a few more days after I was recovered, but he was still able to start riding again 2 weeks after the procedure.


I had the no scalpel version done Feb. of last year. My experience was pretty much exactly what you described: done on a Friday, back at work on Monday and back on the bike in two weeks.


----------



## doah (Sep 25, 2005)

Seems like two weeks is the average. Now if I can get past the idea of "sharp objects should NEVER be in that area" I'll be fine.
Thanks to everyone for the input.


----------



## Brimanndude (Aug 15, 2008)

After two weeks I had minor discomfort on my bike after riding 14 miles. I took off another week just to be safe and now I'm fine (three weeks later)


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

from what I understand, you get a "prescription" to wank once a day for 30 days. Then the doc checks to make youre shooting blanks.

So about 30 days before you can ride, or be ridden.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 22, 2004)

You can ride immediately...but don't listen to me, I'm just some clown on an internet discussion board who is in NO way qualified to lend such advice, I'm just telling you what you want to hear. It's best to go with the advice of the doc who snipped you, that's what you paid him for.

Be sure to get checked afterward to be sure you're shooting blanks. I know a couple who had 2 kids (boy & girl twins) and he went to get snipped but skipped (duh) the follow up checks. A couple of years later his wife became pregnant...and had Triplets! Putting 2 kids through college on an average joe's salary is conceivable but 5 kids??? Good luck.


----------



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)

I was told 2-3 weeks, depending on discomfort. But, I was having a few beers while it was being done so I might have heard him wrong (my wife served as beer wench. ) (My doc did his own, and did another vasectomy on another guy I know (while drinking a few beers) on a pool table.  )


----------



## doah (Sep 25, 2005)

honestly I think the worst part is going to be the follow up. I feel like I should wear a trench coat and tell the receptionist "I've got a little present in this jar for you". 
Seems like that is going to be really embarrassing when I have to go there with the follow up specimen cup. :blush2:


----------



## karma (May 15, 2007)

I just had it done this past Friday. I have no discomfort. Feel like riding now but will give it a couple more days.


----------



## mtpisgah (Jan 28, 2004)

*1 week*

I had mine on a Friday and was running on Tuesday. I did a mtb ride the next Saturday and had some swelling. I took a few days off and was fine after that. I think if I had done a road ride instead of mtb'ing it would have been ok.


----------



## curtw (Mar 27, 2004)

It was two weeks for me as well. I had mine done the morning after riding an MS 150, so I didn't "miss" that first week at all (i.e., I was planning a short break from the bike already).


----------



## Pieter (Oct 17, 2005)

I rode my commuter bike from work to the hospital (5km) at 9am, locked it up outside, had the procedure perfomed (local anaesthetic), was back out in the street in less than an hour and rode back to work. I had a visit to a technical site just after - 2 hours of walking - and was back at the desk for the afternoon only. Commuted back home (3km) the afternoon.

I wasn't in a cycling training routine that time so don't know what serious cycling would have been like but I suspect it would have been no big deal of a difference between before and immediately after.

Maybe I was foolhardy and lucky - anyway, good luck and don't worry!


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Describe two things for me about this.

When you get this procedure are you laying down? Sitting up? Who holds the more "floppy" bit?

The checkups. Can you dropoff a deposit or do you have to go to a room and work some things out?

I've definitely heard the way to get more kids is to skip the follow ups.

What about other rare side effects?


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*wait a week*



mtpisgah said:


> I had mine on a Friday and was running on Tuesday. I did a mtb ride the next Saturday and had some swelling. I took a few days off and was fine after that. I think if I had done a road ride instead of mtb'ing it would have been ok.


I waited a week. My other riding bud did not wait and had to get a follow up procedure for blood in his sack.


----------



## Nopcme (Sep 9, 2008)

I am a urologist and lurk this board from time to time. Different docs will tell you different things. Is not like there is a guideline for post-operative instructions. But most of the post here are reasonable. If you are comfortable at 10-14 days, then riding is OK. It is not that it would be impossible to ride earlier as some other posters have done, but in my mind it is not as much about the pain as it is about post-op complications (bleeding, infection, chronic pain, etc). I have seen at least 1 gentleman who was a runner who decided to do a 10-miler about 1 week out because he was feeling good. He had delayed bleeding, a scrotal hematoma, and a return to the operating room. Something like that will set you back a month or more. So, 2 weeks seems a small price to pay when you consider the alternative if you over do it. 

I also have to second the post encouraging you to get that post-vasectomy semen analysis. The literature says failures are 1 in 1000 or even rarer, but I personally feel failed vasectomies are under reported.

Good luck.


----------



## Nopcme (Sep 9, 2008)

You are generally lying down. Again different docs may do things different ways, but generally your "floppy bits" (I assume you are referring to your J) are pinned under a surgical towel or drape. So, nobody is holding anything. You just have to sit back and "relax."

Rare complications - see previous post but:
- delayed bleeding / scrotal hematoma
- infection - usually just cellulitis -> responds to antibiotics
- chronic post-vasectomy pain - this one is rare but a real bummer for the pt and doc when you see it with prolonged if any recover. 
- vasectomy failure - yes, some men get more than 1 vasectomy
- I have seen one guy loose a testicle (not at my hands) when the blood supply to the testis was inadvertently cauterized during the vasectomy - too rare to worry about in my opinion.
- fistula - where the tesicle end of the vas heals to the skin and you leak sperm out onto your scrotum - been reported but I have never seen it.


----------



## Nopcme (Sep 9, 2008)

Post vasectomy semen analysis:

-Depends on the facility or lab, but the specimen needs to be kept warm and generally submitted within 30 minutes of collection. So, if you live within 30m or so of the lab you are dropping it off, then you could collect the specimen at home or elsewhere and drive it there provided you keep it warm / next to your body. You would need to go by the lab at some point prior to get a sterile specimen container though. The alternative is to "collect" the specimen in a bathroom at the lab facility. Some facilities may have private areas to collect the specimen. All the places I have worked so far have not. So, if you need any supplemental materials to help with your specimen collection, you would be best advised to bring them with you 
- I would not get get too caught up in the embaressment of submitting a semen analysis. Labs are use to to collecting all sorts of bodily fluids on a daily basis. Its not all blood. With the rise of infertility treatments, labs likely process many more semen samples that you would imagine.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Nopcme said:


> You are generally lying down. Again different docs may do things different ways, but generally your "floppy bits" (I assume you are referring to your J) are pinned under a surgical towel or drape. So, nobody is holding anything. You just have to sit back and "relax."
> 
> Rare complications - see previous post but:
> - delayed bleeding / scrotal hematoma
> ...


My dad got scrotal hematoma after his vasectomy, apparently not the most enjoyable experience you can have with your scrotum. Do not image google "scrotal hematoma" unless you are 100% positive you can handle the sight of, eh scrap that... Just don't m'kay.


----------



## skeedunt (Sep 10, 2008)

I got mine done in february - had the 'no scalpel' surgery. First 3 days I felt fine, although I was taking the pain meds. 4th day the pain meds ran out and all of a sudden it felt like someone ran at me from across the room and kicked me right in the boys. It would come in waves too, one minute I would be ok, the next I would double over in pain. Doc prescribed me some antibiotic as he though I might of gotten an infection.

It was about a month before I rode, and 2 months before I was real comfortable riding. Doc said it would be 3 days before I could ride - but man was he ever wrong. I still ask myself if it was worth it... almost a year later I'm leaning towards 'it was worth it' but it's still close.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

culdeus said:


> Describe two things for me about this.
> 
> When you get this procedure are you laying down? Sitting up? Who holds the more "floppy" bit?


The nurse holds your equipment out of the way while the doctor operates. She also shaves you beforehand.
I also had a cute young Australian trainee doctor observing (my doctor asked if I minded first). I'm not sure why a woman would be interested in urology but I suppose that makes as much sense as male gynecologists.

I was back to riding after about a week.

Do not ride home. A friend of mine rode his motorcycle home. I would not recommend that. I drove myself home and I don't recommend that either especially if its a manual transmission with a heavy clutch. Get a ride.


----------



## russman (Apr 25, 2005)

doah said:


> Just wondering... I'm about to take the plunge and get a vasectomy. One thing I can't seem to get an answer on is how long before I will be able to ride again? Anyone have first hand experience with this?


actually, after you get 'em snipped, it saps all of the initiative and enthusiasm from you, and you'll never ride again. :idea:


----------



## DeLuz (Aug 1, 2008)

Several months, and if you start too soon it will make things worse.
In retrospect I think I would stick with other birth control, not that you should.


----------



## doah (Sep 25, 2005)

thanks. As for the post analysis, an undiagnosed failure would be catastrophic LOL

Still not happy about returning to the office with specimen cup in hand. I spoke to urologist friend today (the one who will do the procedure) and he said most guys make their wife bring the specimen in for follow up. I'll try to sell that tonight.


----------



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)

doah said:


> thanks. As for the post analysis, an undiagnosed failure would be catastrophic LOL
> 
> Still not happy about returning to the office with specimen cup in hand. I spoke to urologist friend today (the one who will do the procedure) and he said most guys make their wife bring the specimen in for follow up. I'll try to sell that tonight.


Eh, no worries. _ Man up_ and do it your self. To the receptionist, its nothing special. Kinda like taking your bike in for some minor work.


----------



## Pieter (Oct 17, 2005)

Sorry if I sound sceptical - I am certainly ignorant of medical procedures. 

But mine took minutes. A tiny scrotal incision, spermatic tubes pulled out, snipped and cauterized (I think). I was allowed to observe (local anaestethetic). I can't see how serious pain could have resulted, and none did. 

No shaving. A cute, interested yet sympathetic and friendly mid 30s blonde nurse attended. No embarassement, as pleasant yet professional an atmosphere as anyone could have desired.

The damage was invisible - in fact that night my wife thought I was having her on about having had any procedure performed. There was maybe a single, nearly invisible stitch.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I just had a hernia repair completed just before Thanksgiving and was told the procedure/healing is very similar to a vasectomy. I was up and moving around (ie took a nice 2 mile walk) within 5 days and wanting/willing to get back on my bike within 2 weeks. Unfortunately, I was told no street riding (indoor trainer only to avoid potential falling) for a full month. Been enjoying my rides since the month was over, and just got my first metric century completed this last weekend (confidence booster more than anything).

Good luck and follow docs advice about a day or so of rest/ice - it will make recovery quicker and much less painful.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

doah said:


> thanks. As for the post analysis, an undiagnosed failure would be catastrophic LOL
> 
> Still not happy about returning to the office with specimen cup in hand. I spoke to urologist friend today (the one who will do the procedure) and he said most guys make their wife bring the specimen in for follow up. I'll try to sell that tonight.


at least make her "help" collect it


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I had mine done about 6 years ago. Had it done on a Friday and back at work on Monday(Frozen Peas were my friend). Back on the bike in exactly 2 weeks with no discomfort. My buddy had the exact same procedure and wound up down for almost a month. Some people react differently to identical procedures. Listen to your own body and then decide when is best to begin riding for you.


----------

